# Becky's Beardies has closed down.



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya Guys & Gals,

It upsetting for me to annouce that Becky's Beardies has now closed down after running for 5 years.

Due to the credit crunch I could nolonger afford the upkeep of my beloved Beardies and due to financies I have been forced to sell up. 

This is very heart breaking for me but at the end of the day my family has to come first and I did not want my beardies to suffer because I could'nt afford to feed them etc.

So I decided it was best for my family and my much loved Beardies to sell up. I have kept back Snoopy & Shelby and one of Mindy & Kamu's babies so I have not left the hobby altogether I will just be a keeper now rather than a breeder.

On another note: Spike my old boy passed away last Friday. He was really showing his age and over the space of 2 days just went down hill. He was our first beardie and this plus selling up my beardies has left me at an all time low.

Things have been very hard in the past year and i'm hoping there is light at the end of the tunnel.

I may start up Becky's beardies again in a couple of years depending how we are financially and if i'm ready again.

I've met so many fantastic people over the years and made many friends who I will keep in contact with so don't worry I am not going to fade away.

I would like to Thank all those people who have contacted me saying how sorry they are and wish me well for the future. It really does mean a lot to me and I will never forget.

The Beardies have been sold on and are now located in Nottingham. I'm still about if anyone needs advice or a chat so don't hesitate to contact me.

All my love,

Becky Wheeler xx


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that - I hope you still stick around the forums!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*It is such a shame but like you said you have to put your family first. Hope to see you around the forum and sorry to hear your boy passed on.

All the best Dave and Amy*


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, You won't get rid of me that easily Muwhahaha!! I will still be surfing the forums and giving people any advice they want about beardies.

I have one clutch left in the incubator! from Snoopy x Angelus and this is the last lot ever from Becky's Beardies. Will be selling at good prices when they are ready as a Thank you to everyone on RFUK. They will not be advertised anywhere else! They are for RFUK members only!.

They are due to hatch next month so should be ready roughly aug/sept?? So Andy if you want some then pm me mate.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey becky... sorry to see the breeding side of things closing.. you are such agreat keeper.. please please dont leave the forums.. i for one would really miss you..

good Luck with everything.. xxxxxx


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Hey becky... sorry to see the breeding side of things closing.. you are such agreat keeper.. please please dont leave the forums.. i for one would really miss you..
> 
> good Luck with everything.. xxxxxx


Awww hunny! I will still be around. I still have 2 beardies as Snoopy is retired from breeding now and she has her daughter Shelby as company.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thinking of you Becky and hope you have some happy memories of your breeding Beardies,Thank you for my lovely Elmo too,he is so funny and cute,I hope good things come your way and you set up Beckys Beardies once again when the time is right xxxxx


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry for your news huni. its hard when your hand gets forced to make such hearbreaking desicions but of course your family is first, good you will be sticking around as your experiance and advice is invaulable. I hope that light isnt as far away as it seems and i truly understand what you are going through. : victory:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh hun sorry to hear about spike, im sure beckys beardies will be up and running one day agen such a shame you had to sell,as said above hun dont just fade away still want to keep in touch can give you updates on my little girl:flrt:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

awww hun i'm so sorry always loved your beardies hope things pick up 4 u soon xxxx


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to read this (

I spent a fair bit of time on your site and found it very useful.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Becky, sorry to hear you've had to sell up your passion. I know how much you love your Beardies. 

To add a small bit of joy for you, I have 3 x 3 day old Beardies running about, produced again by one of Snoopy's offspring! 

Don't go too far, your advice is invaluable on this forum.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, maybe when the economic climate changes you can get back into it. Don't think of it as the end, just a short break!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

excession said:


> Sorry to read this (
> 
> I spent a fair bit of time on your site and found it very useful.



Hiya hun, The website is still running but the for sale page and meet the parents page is gone.

It's still there if people want to read up on beardies and get advice from me.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Thinking of you Becky and hope you have some happy memories of your breeding Beardies,Thank you for my lovely Elmo too,he is so funny and cute,I hope good things come your way and you set up Beckys Beardies once again when the time is right xxxxx


Elmo is just such a yummy Beardie!! He takes after his dad Kamu! he's a cheeky lil one! opps sorry forgot he's a big boy now! Sorry Elmo.


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Becky,

Only just seen the thread, and I am in shock! Hopefully you'll be able to resolve your problems and get back into breeding in the future. I'm glad to hear your keeping some of your guys though and not leaving the hobby for good.

Take Care

Tim and Claire x


----------

